

ThoughtSpot offering $20K referral bonus. - satyamshekhar
http://thoughtspot.com/referral

======
MalcolmDiggs
I'm confused as to why they'd add in this fine print if they really wanted
fresh talent from outside their network:

This program is open only to ThoughtSpot's friends and families. For an
individual to qualify as ThoughtSpot's friend/family, he/she must be connected
to a ThoughtSpot employee on LinkedIn at the time of making a referral.
Recruiters and ThoughtSpot employees are not eligible.

~~~
satyamshekhar
Sorry about that. The program has now been opened to everyone. Please read the
updated Rules and Guidelines section and let us know in case of any further
queries. Thanks.

